# How long can you keep fresh yeast in the fridge?



## fahriye (May 28, 2009)

I am into bread making lately and have been using dried yeast so far, but my local tesco is giving away fresh yeast for free if you ask at the bakery counter and I would like to either freeze it or keep in the fridge until I am ready to bake. It is not much, about 100g. How long can I keep it in the fridge and If I freeze it is it just as good using fresh yeast?


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff (May 28, 2009)

Here's a good site for yeast (all types). It says, _"Dry yeast can be stored at room temperature until the expiration date--or within 4 months of opening--but it lasts even longer in the refrigerator or freezer." _How much is "longer" ....I don't know


----------



## mcnerd (May 28, 2009)

Toss it in the freezer and it will last forever.  The yeast goes into hibernation until thawed.


----------



## fahriye (May 29, 2009)

Thank you momskitchenandstuff and mcnerd for your help on this.


----------



## msmofet (May 29, 2009)

i have kept yeast in the freezer for years and it still proofs.


----------



## Russellkhan (May 30, 2009)

I've never worked with fresh yeast myself, but looking over the site linked above, it says that fresh yeast should last up to four months in the freezer.


----------



## bethzaring (May 30, 2009)

I have never worked with fresh yeast either.  But from what I have read, I am glad to have access to dry yeast!


----------

